# Rare Breeds in NPA Book of Standards



## newday

Hi,

As you know the National Pigeon Association is developing a new updated Book of Standards. The NPA has received permission to use the high quality color drawing from the German Book of Standards for the reasonable fee of $25 per drawing. If we want to make sure the new Book of Standards has a nice representation of "rare" breeds then we need to move on getting the drawings and some translations of standards. The Rare Breeds Pigeon Club does not have the resources to pay the $25 fee for a large number of breeds, therefore we are asking if you would like to sponsor a breed by donating $25 for the cost of the drawing.

The following are rare breeds that have been shown recently at shows. If you would to sponsor the inclusion of any of these breeds or have others that you want to sponsor, please let me know the breed by March 1, 2009 and send the $25 payable to the Rare Breeds Club by March 15, 2009.


Thank you,

Link Martin
RBPC Secretary/Treasurer
5218 Crestwood Drive
Harrisburg, PA 17109 
[email protected]




American Flying Flight
American Flying Tumbler
Aachen Lacquer Shield Owl
Altenburg Trumpeter
Arabian Trumpeter
Bernburg Trumpeter
Breslauer Tumbler
Berlin L.F. Tumbler
Budapest Tumbler
Chinese Nasal Tuft
Cologne Tumbler
Catalonian Tumbler
German Double Crested Trumpeter
Dutch Highflier
Damascene
Dresden Trumpeter
Danish Suabian
English Magpie
Egyptian Swift
French Bagdad
Franconian Trumpeter
German Beak Crested Trumpeter
German L.F. Tumbler
German Modena
German Nun
German Shield Owl
German Colored Tail Owl
Hungarian Giant House Pigeon
Harzburg Trumpeter
Ice Pigeon
Konigsberg Moorhead
Koros Tumbler
Nuremberg Lark
Polish Lynx
Polish Owl
Polish Musian
Polish Orlik
Reinaugen Tumbler
Royal Snow Tumbler
Saxon Breast Pigeon
Schmalkalden Moorhead
South German Blase
Saxon Monk
Stettner Tumbler
Srebniak
Starling
Straslund Highflier
Show Tippler
Strasser
Taganrog Tumbler
Thuringer Goldkafer
Thuringer Swallow
Thai Laugher
Thuringer Wing Pigeon
Vienna M.F. Tumbler
Volga Tumbler
Zitterhal

Need both a source of a translation and a source of a drawing
Donek
Dutchess
Galati Roller
Hungarian Highflier
Iranian Highflier
Spanish Barb
Royal Seljuk
Kazanski Trisuni Statnie
Krukovski Statnie
Volga Startail Statnie
Transylvanian Double Crested Tumbler
Ukranian Skycutter


----------



## george simon

*HI LINK, I looked over the list and I did not see the ITALIAN OWL listed and I know that they on the main list for the rare breeds club. Has the NATIONAL OWL AND FIGRITA CLUB covered this? * GEORGE


----------



## newday

Yes O & F Club has them covered.

Link


----------



## george simon

newday said:


> Yes O & F Club has them covered.
> 
> Link


 Hi LINK, Thanks its good to hear that the O&FClub covered this. ..GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings

schmalkalden moorehead and chinese nasal tuft, are my favorites....Ill see if I can cover both, if someone has not already......on another note, would love to have a few of these two breeds in my loft.


----------



## newday

*Standards*

Hi Spirit Wings,

No no one has covered those two breeds, email me at [email protected] and I will see if I can give you some leads on breeders of those two breeds.

Thanks

Link


----------



## pigeonmama

Link,
I put check in mail today, to you, to sponsor either Budapest Tumbler or Chinese Nasal Tufted.
Daryl


----------



## karijo

Daryl, I'm happy to cover the Budas if you want to cover the CNTs!

I'll put a check in the mail Monday!

Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## pigeonmama

KariJo,
sounds just fine to me.
Daryl


----------



## bluecheck

*Chinese Nasal Tuft Club of America*

http://chinesenasaltuft.angelfire.com/index.html

CHINESE NASAL TUFT CLUB OF AMERICA


----------

